# Led Nav Lights on console



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys, looking to upgrade the nav lights horizontally mounted on my console, curious which brand or model you guys are using/ recommend. Price isnt an issue, trying to keep them small and low profile, thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigtuna53 (Nov 27, 2016)

Plash lights are the best by far! 20 inch


----------

